# roubaix vs synapse?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Which one is stiffer in bottom bracket, and better at descending?


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

I would opt for the Specialized Roubaix SL4, it's newly designed for 2013 and is made to be as fast as a Tarmac, at least from what i read and heard 
There's a lot of articles talking about the new Roubaix SL4, my take from it is; it's really fast and comfortable..no compromise bike...

Specialized president Mike Sinyard used two analogies to describe the bike’s ride and geometry. The ride is like a Porsche, he said, which goes fast, yet “nobody ever suffers in a Porsche, and nobody will suffer on this bike.”


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Having just moved from a Tarmac SL4 to a Roubaix SL4, I can definitely say the Roubaix "feels" just as fast as the Tarmac did. However, it is much more stable and seems to soak up some harshness of the chipseal roads around here that the Tarmac allowed through. I have been asking myself hwy I didn't get one sooner, as I have had 4 Tarmacs in the past 4 years.

As for the Cannondale, I am sure it is a really nice bike, but I have never done more than test ride one after servicing one for a customer. Sorry I can't help you there. But the Roubaix kicks ass, that's for sure.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

pdainsworth, nice comment...i also want a SL4 Roubaix, wanted to get one this year, but both my friends swayed me into ordering the Venge with them.
I'm hoping next year or so, i can order the Roubaix as well


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

young-nyc said:


> pdainsworth, nice comment...i also want a SL4 Roubaix, wanted to get one this year, but both my friends swayed me into ordering the Venge with them.
> I'm hoping next year or so, i can order the Roubaix as well


Wow... a Venge? Can't get much further from a Roubaix and still be on the road, nyc.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would go with the Roubaix SL4, fast like the Tarmac and comfortable too. I just ordered the S-Works Roubaix SL4 in white, should be available in late November.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> Wow... a Venge? Can't get much further from a Roubaix and still be on the road, nyc.


i know tell me about, i did a complete 180! 
but this is good, because then I can justify my decision in getting a Roubaix 
since they are different bikes


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

young-nyc said:


> i know tell me about, i did a complete 180!
> but this is good, because then I can justify my decision in getting a Roubaix
> since they are different bikes


I got a Dogma 2 EPS SR bike and bought the S-Works Roubaix SL4 frame. I did the same thing, saying it's 2 different bikes.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I got a Dogma 2 EPS SR bike and bought the S-Works Roubaix SL4 frame. I did the same thing, saying it's 2 different bikes.


nice!
I bet you can't wait till you take delivery of your new bike..
Mine is supposed to be delivered around the same time as yours.
Remember to provide feedback when you do :thumbsup:


----------



## Wille Malay (Oct 22, 2012)

Synapse...sorry ;(


----------

